# Sunjoe Verticutter?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Any one here used the verticutter blade that comes with the sunjoe? If so how did it do? I have used it to dethatch but just looked at the verticutter blade and it seems rather thick and dull. Nothing like the ninja star looking things ive seen some of you all post with other machines. Have a feeling this would tear up the turf more then cut.

I am planning on scalping and sanding next weekend and was thinking about verticutting first.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Let me know how it works out if you decide to get one. I need to get one stat.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Let me know how it works out if you decide to get one. I need to get one stat.


Lol i got one and ive used it for the dethatcher it comes with. Just dont know if its worth using the verticutter attachment as it doesnt look that great. Worked well as a dethatcher and it was on sale for $90 shipped on amazon so tough to beat that price.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know how it works out if you decide to get one. I need to get one stat.
> ...


@Pest and Lawn Ginja runs both blades on this video.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I have it and love it. Much better than the Earthwise version I had.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've used mine about 3 times per year for 3 years now. I try to run it on -5 or 0. If you dig in -10. It beats up the ground a bit.

Run a 0 minimal impact.



Run at -10 last year before a heavy topdress.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I ran mine at -5 for the spring verticut, using only the verticutter blades. I have not and likely will not use the tine dethatcher attachment. It worked great! The electric motor is spinning the blades fast enough to cut through anything. I didn't notice it beating up too bad. It found dirty in the high spots and helped me work those down too.

I would recommend it.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Breaking forum etiquette to double post, but I wanted to add this picture I found that was after my spring verticut. This was the first time I ever used the machine.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Going to try and put an edge on my blades with my angle grinder. Stock, it acts like a dethatcher rather than a verticutter.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

jredwards4 said:


> I've used mine about 3 times per year for 3 years now. I try to run it on -5 or 0. If you dig in -10. It beats up the ground a bit.
> 
> Run a 0 minimal impact.
> 
> ...


Wow the yard looks awesome. What HOC is that? I will definitely give it a shot then next week. Will make a pass at 0 and see how it goes if it seems like it didnt do much might drop it to -5. I am leveling but i dont think it needs a big amount of sand it isnt too terrible just some key spots i need to hit so i dont want to wreck it too badly. Btw i also got your Carbonx whenever you want to meet up to get it.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

717driver said:


> Breaking forum etiquette to double post, but I wanted to add this picture I found that was after my spring verticut. This was the first time I ever used the machine.


Thats about the look im going for as a balance between getting in there and not tearing everything up.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, that machine looks like it would fit my bill. For under $100, that looks like a good deal. Now maybe I can get these gangly stolons under control!


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

HOC is about 3/16 for the putting, 0.4 on the surrounding, and 2" in my shade areas


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

@Jimefam sent you a PM on the carbon x


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

I think it did a good job on my lawn.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

which model sun joe is best to get? I see 3 different ones on their website.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

td_05 said:


> which model sun joe is best to get? I see 3 different ones on their website.


Not sure if its the best one to get but this is the one Ive got.

https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-13-inch-12-amp-electric-scarifier-lawn-dethatcher-w-collection-bag

I used it last night on the front lawn and while its certainly not as good as the high end machines that like Ware has here it did an ok job i think. Think I would only use this early in the spring and then once during the summer to minimize beating up on the lawn. Hopefully the juice is worth the squeeze.


----------

